# Parts From Scrap



## rake60 (Aug 23, 2007)

I needed to make a brass connecting rod for a current project, and of
course didn't have the material.  What I did have was this piece of 
flat brass stock from a recent scrap yard trip. An almost square piece
cut from it would be used.





Not really a lot to it.  One end it turned round in the 4 jaw. Then flipped
over, chucked in a 3-jaw, centered and turned round.







A little more turning brings it to shape, and the mill work completes it.







It even looks a little like the picture in the print.
That's always a good thing!   :wink: 

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice one Rick.
This is what it is all about, use what you can get your hands on.
I got a load of 5/8" hex brass bar yesterday $4 a kilo. I love this stuff because it can easily be used for square, round or in original hex.

John


----------



## Davyboy (Sep 3, 2007)

Rick- That con-rod sooks SWEET!  

This is more of Salvage related story, couldn't find a topic to place it.
Ice dispenser in fridge goes bad, I try to salvage stainless? steel rod from auger.  HOLY COW! is that some tuff plastic!  Tried to break it-NOT. got out the air grinder abrasive cutoff wheel.  melted plastic + hang time = cotton candy and cobwebs :lol: In my hair, on the bench, in my open tool box :!: Oh well it dissipated pretty well with the air hose,   BTW, I haven't got the plastic off of the rod yet. Not going to let that dumb thing beat me......


----------



## Davyboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I got out the air grinder again, split the plastic sleeve trying not to skin up the rod inside.  Hit it with hammer to try to split the plastic.  got pretty rough.  end result= slightly skinned up shaft 5/16 dia  and bent in the spot where it's clean  .   Oh well, free is free. :lol:


----------



## rake60 (Sep 4, 2007)

Davyboy you've proven once again what it means to be a home machinist.
Hours dedicated to the salvage of a piece of SS rod that can be 
purchased for $1.57 per foot.

I do the same type of thing all the time. Like hacking up big old brass door
pulls and chucking the oval shape slugs in a 4 jaw to turn them into the
largest possible round slugs that I just might use some day.  
It adds a little color to the description too.  I have engines that the 
cylinders were made from door handles from the now gone county jail.   8)   :lol:


----------

